# 2.7t swap



## jazzb5s4 (Dec 10, 2009)

hey i have a 2001 s4 and it was totaled so im getting ready to pick up a 99 a4 is there gonna be any problems with the s4 engine connecting to the stock a4 5 speed tranny


----------



## GRMNMUSL (May 22, 2009)

Yes it will work once car is a a 2.8. Use S4 ECU and wiring harness. S4 Power steering hose that runs under intake from the back, use A4 2.8 AC line in front by snub (because it wont pull) and the S4 one that goes under. Speed sensor is a 4 pin on S4 and a 5 pin on A4. You just have to jump one pin. Use 2.8 Clutch stuff South Bend works well. Thats it FYI..gears are longer
on 2.8 Trans it pulls better. Any questions PM Me. BTW...Do not disassemble anything it goes right in and put in NEW Engine mounts when motors out as inlets run right above them and when in car 4-5 hr job due to space.


----------

